# Entertainment Forum > Classic Television >  Clive Swift dies, aged 82

## Perdita

https://www.itv.com/news/2019-02-01/...xwdPsRWDVTts-M

Richard Bucket is no more,  RIP Clive   :Sad:

----------

lizann (01-02-2019), Pantherboy (01-02-2019), parkerman (01-02-2019)

----------


## parkerman

Very sad news. I always liked him as an actor even before Bucket days.  :Sad:

----------

Pantherboy (01-02-2019), Perdita (01-02-2019)

----------


## lizann

rest in peace

----------

Pantherboy (01-02-2019)

----------

